# 50+ who cares



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm over 50, why is this a milestone? I don't feel much different than when I was 40.

Kind of ridiculous given that I have backcountry skied with dudes well into their 70's who never brought up the subject of age.

Is this the mid-life crisis forum? HTFU pansies.


----------



## Coastie3202 (Jun 3, 2016)

No problems when I turned 50. Didn't even pay attention to it. Now 61 and I seem to pay more attention to it, but don't let it stop me. Yes, it does slow me down a bit, but only because I know that my recovery rate is lower than at age 50, and broken **** takes forever to heal. So caution used when appropriate.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Coastie3202 said:


> No problems when I turned 50. Didn't even pay attention to it. Now 61 and I seem to pay more attention to it, but don't let it stop me. Yes, it does slow me down a bit, but only because I know that my recovery rate is lower than at age 50, and broken **** takes forever to heal. So caution used when appropriate.


I think 60's are more commendable, given that's the bracket many folks retire. Seems it would be a more reasonable thread category. Good on you for keeping on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

It bothers me sometimes.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

BumpityBump said:


> I'm over 50, why is this a milestone?...


You'll discover why as the next few years roll on...

Speaking as a 70 year old who still likes to do 24 hour races in the middle of winter, you'll find HTFU considerably shortens your riding life because you're now at or getting to an age where if you ignore damage it doesn't ignore you.

I had friends whose attitude was HTFU, and they started disappearing off the scene in their 30s and 40s, and the rest in their 50s.

Once you start getting mobility issues from too much HTFU it's very much downhill from there. Your body is now like an old car with no replacement bits, and you can't replace the oil, so best to look after it even if it is running well, and enjoy the ride while you can.

If I sound pessimistic, it's because I have been off the bike for several weeks now with what I would once regarded as a minor injury, and a bit of premature HTFU has extended that time. At least I have been able to keep up the hill walking. The good news, back on the bike this weekend.

So don't HTFU, look after your body like a very expensive and valuable vintage car that you can't afford to repair or service.


----------



## Coastie3202 (Jun 3, 2016)

Funny....I didn't even really get started in this sport until 2 months ago, at 61. Having recently retired for the second time I found myself with all kinds of spare time on my hands, and less and less "honey do's" to get done, and the wife was, to tell the truth, getting sick of me being around the house. So off I went. When I was working for a living I convinced myself that I just didn't have time for mountain bike riding. I had a bike, and it looked really pretty hanging in the garage, just had no interest in riding it outside of the occasionally ride to work on sunny nice mornings. My spare time was spent on dirt bikes desert racing in New Mexico. Figured that was good enough exercise, and it was, but now my shoulders and knees are shot to hell from too many high speed whoops and get offs. I could tell that unless I got out and did something to keep the joints working they were going to progressively get worse and I would be riding a rocker on the porch. Hell no, not gonna happen. So ride daily, minimum of 18 miles is what I do. The wife is happier, I am happier, still get the occasionally thrill of downhill speed with the occasionally WTF adrenaline dump. That can't be bad for me. Plus once I retired from my last job I moved my ass back to Oregon, from New Mexico, to a small town just outside of Eugene that encourages cycling with miles and miles of trails and I live with the Umpqua National Forest and Willamette National Forest as my back yard, and I can ride year round. So I had to decide..hike or bike? The adrenaline high quickly answered that for me.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Velobike said:


> You'll discover why as the next few years roll on...
> 
> Speaking as a 70 year old who still likes to do 24 hour races in the middle of winter, you'll find HTFU considerably shortens your riding life because you're now at or getting to an age where if you ignore damage it doesn't ignore you.
> 
> ...


One of the better posts ever written here at MTBR.com!!!!

Bravo!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Velobike said:


> You'll discover why as the next few years roll on...
> 
> Speaking as a 70 year old who still likes to do 24 hour races in the middle of winter, you'll find HTFU considerably shortens your riding life because you're now at or getting to an age where if you ignore damage it doesn't ignore you.
> 
> ...


Well the HTFU was meant to be a bit tongue in cheek, but well said!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

HTFU is always good advice, but no matter how much you HTFU decline is inevitable and highly variable between individuals. For me, 50 was nothing, 60 hardly noticeable. The mid 60s things started getting noticeable. That's nothing though. A good, extremely fit and active friend of mine who is a few years my junior recently died. Talk about a rapid decline...


----------



## Coastie3202 (Jun 3, 2016)

HTFU? Sorry, don't know, don't speak acronym.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> HTFU is always good advice, but no matter how much you HTFU decline is inevitable and highly variable between individuals. For me, 50 was nothing, 60 hardly noticeable. The mid 60s things started getting noticeable. That's nothing though. A good, extremely fit and active friend of mine who is a few years my junior recently died. Talk about a rapid decline...


Very sorry to hear about your friend, and it's hard to predict when we might go even if due to natural causes. I recently had a friend die of a heart attack at 51 even though he was fit.

However, I always tell my wife and kids, if I die tomorrow don't mourn me, it's been a great life. I'm a zygote that made it!


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Coastie3202 said:


> HTFU? Sorry, don't know, don't speak acronym.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

BruceBrown said:


> One of the better posts ever written here at MTBR.com!!!!
> 
> Bravo!


Brilliant indeed.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

My dad is 72, starts every single day with a bloody mary, cuts splits and stacks 8 cords of firewood a year, never sits still, could probably out work most guys half his age, and couldn't mountain bike even a few miles. He should be dead by all accounts given his drinking and years of smoking/chewing. He would definitely tell me to HTFU if I whimpered about my biking ailments, and sure as hell if I complained about being in my 50s, haha. At some point good genetics combined with pure piss and vinegar will carry a man a ways if your lucky enough.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Velobike said:


> You'll discover why as the next few years roll on...
> 
> Speaking as a 70 year old who still likes to do 24 hour races in the middle of winter, you'll find HTFU considerably shortens your riding life because you're now at or getting to an age where if you ignore damage it doesn't ignore you.
> 
> ...


I am starting to appreciate your advice more and more as little things appear in my body, the most recent being the realization that I have some arthritus showing up in my hands. I'm 65, have worked outdoors doing physical labor most of my life, and have had very few if any PHysical health problems thus far. But the bod is definitely aging, and HTFU seems real counterproductive (stupid) at this point. I rarely ride with anyone my own age anymore, just not that many still biking, for one reason or another. Some were stronger than me in the past, but I'm still going, feeling fortunate to be riding in the woods one more time.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

It's crazy all over the place here. 

At times I ride as well as ever. Some is because I've practiced bike handling skills I never thought of before we developed our trails so well. Add the age of youtube where you can watch what the skilled do and try it yourself.

At other times the back problems in my gene pool and a knee that doesn't track well don't allow any amount of positive attitude to work.

I'm starting think my trail building and work days are limited. If not that things that can set off back problems that last days to weeks.

I keep at it within reason. Not doing stuff is worse. On that gene pool comment. Among cousins and siblings, it's clear those keeping active and weight under control are aging better.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2016)

bsieb said:


> I am starting to appreciate your advice more and more as little things appear in my body, the most recent being the realization that I have some arthritus showing up in my hands. I'm 65, have worked outdoors doing physical labor most of my life, and have had very few if any PHysical health problems thus far. But the bod is definitely aging, and HTFU seems real counterproductive (stupid) at this point. I rarely ride with anyone my own age anymore, just not that many still biking, for one reason or another. Some were stronger than me in the past, but I'm still going, feeling fortunate to be riding in the woods one more time.


carry on sir.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

BumpityBump said:


> I'm over 50, why is this a milestone? I don't feel much different than when I was 40.
> 
> Kind of ridiculous given that I have backcountry skied with dudes well into their 70's who never brought up the subject of age.
> 
> Is this the mid-life crisis forum? HTFU pansies.


I''m with you, I'm 45 and working to be in better and more capable shape by the time I hit 5o than I am now...


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

BumpityBump said:


> I'm over 50, *why is this a milestone*?


1. It's kinda cool to be the oldest person in your riding group.
2. Another excuse to celebrate with a cocktail.
3. We can still proudly say that we are too young for Senior Discounts and the AARP.
4. Fifty is widely acknowledged as the point when someone is considered Over the Hill. Perhaps you have seen the balloons, coffee mugs, etc. This may have more to deal with the working world, where you have shared a workplace with co-workers for years. We didn't make this up, it is not our idea, it is not something 50-year-olds try to perpetuate; it's simply something someone is branded with when they reach 50.
4. Many of us are surprised we made it this far.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

carbuncle said:


> I''m with you, I'm 45 and working to be in better and more capable shape by the time I hit 5o than I am now...


45?!

Dang whippersnapper, get off my forum!


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm a few months from retiring, (at 65). I also think 50 was easy. At 60 I probably had my best endurance, but injuries are taking their toll. It is just so hard to get back in shape. When I was younger I used to break drivetrain components, I never have to worry about that anymore. I used to have big muscular thighs...not so much anymore. Riding is still as much fun as ever, I just don't take many chances anymore. Never Stop Riding. Just have fun.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

After I retired I have more time to work out, plus my job stress was sending me to vending machine several times per day. So I put on weight while working. I lost all that after retirement. I am in better shape now than the last 20 years.

I tell others I am in better health than people twice my age.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Words in a few threads on the first page of this forum:

hearing aids
retirement
colonoscopy
pains
chaffing
geezers
prostate
arthritis
AARP

nuff said


----------



## stoplight (Mar 8, 2009)

BumpityBump said:


> Words in a few threads on the first page of this forum:
> 
> hearing aids
> retirement
> ...


if you spend anytime on challenging mountain terrain be sure to give us a recovery update after your next significant biking injury......
mine was 4 solid months of recovery after an AC grade II sprain...HTFU?, lol...bold talk for a one eyed fat man.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

yep. we get old. stuff hurts. the brain says we're 25 but the mirror says over 50. Can't find our keys or glasses. Oh well.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

stoplight said:


> if you spend anytime on challenging mountain terrain be sure to give us a recovery update after your next significant biking injury......


Does 25 years of Rocky Mountain chunk and SW desert sandstone count?

I'm frozen in time, get down, HA!


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I'm 61 and I'm still getting better (for my age anyway). I did 15 miles today although it was a lot of flow trail but I used to ride less of it. I could have ridden more today if I wanted to. Tomorrow I'll ride a different trail that's more technical.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe I should buy stock in Depends? Hmmm....


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

That depends.

Another thing with age in males is it makes us more emotional. BumpityBump, I do believe you touched a few feelers here in this thread and perhaps a few tears have been shed from your mean head remarks.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

*Not so much...*

Turning 21: I was happy I survived being young and dumb 

Turning 50: I am happy that all of my earlier shenanigans hasn't resulted in chronic pain from all the bashing and crashing for the most part :thumbsup:


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> That depends.
> 
> Another thing with age in males is it makes us more emotional. BumpityBump, I do believe you touched a few feelers here in this thread and perhaps a few tears have been shed from your mean head remarks.


Maybe I can figure out how to hand out e-tissues.....


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

carbuncle said:


> I''m with you, I'm 45 and working to be in better and more capable shape by the time I hit 5o than I am now...


Yep, sure, that's what I thought.
Then came 49 and the first of the serious joint issues, sinus issues and other things caught up with me. 
My Dr. was joking about how I was celebrating turning 50. 
I'm patient... I'll wait for the boasting ones to catch up. LOL
I knew one guy that was apparently in better shape than me when he turned 50, by 53 he was dead of a sudden heart attack... while riding his mountain bike no less.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I am 49 now. Do you guys have any advice for me when I reach 50 next year? 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Picard said:


> I am 49 now. Do you guys have any advice for me when I reach 50 next year?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


Yes. HTFU!

haha


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Picard said:


> I am 49 now. Do you guys have any advice for me when I reach 50 next year?


Yup, to keep in good nick thereafter ride a rigid singlespeed.


----------



## BumpityBump (Mar 9, 2008)

Velobike said:


> Yup, to keep in good nick thereafter ride a rigid singlespeed.


Don't disagree with that, love my monocog!


----------

